# Help! Hedgehog Behavior Change



## Karly1113 (Nov 6, 2014)

My hedgehog, Ophelia, has always been a bit moody (hisses and curls up) whenever I would take her out, but she would be running around in two minutes. The past couple of weeks whenever I take her out she just stays curls in a very tight ball without hissing or anything for hours. Everything has pretty much remained the same as far as her activity and diet. She will be one on November 20th. I don't know what to do. Please help!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

It is kind of alarming that she is not even hissing. This is how my (very huffy) hedgie was like when she tried to hibernate.

What temperature is your cage at? How do you heat it? I am concerned that she might be too cold/in the beginning stage of hibernation.

Can you warm up a towel in your drier and wrap it around your hedgie and see if she emerges?

You can also try putting a hot water in your lap, wrapping it in a towel, and placing your hedgie on top of it. Even if she's not hypothermic, I've found that this really relaxes my hedgehog and she'll often spread out and fall asleep on the water bottle. Let her walk off of it if she wants to, though.


----------



## Karly1113 (Nov 6, 2014)

I will definitely try that. Usually the room she is in (haha the spoiled hedgehog has her own room) stays about 75 degrees. She runs on her wheel two-three times a day but for some reason is scared of me. I take her out every day at the same time. I don't know why this would happen now.


----------

